# Problem with a peach tree



## mowdenver (Jun 26, 2002)

I have a customer with a 5 year old peach tree that looks like it is dying. 
An orange fungus showed up at the base of the trunk for 4-5 days then disapeared. It also has several ulcers that ooze sap. Only damage to the tree seems to be where squirrel has gnawed on some smaller branches. On all of the tree leaves are wilting. 
No pesticides are being applied on property.
All other trees/shrubs/roses appear to be healty.

I know its hard to tell sight unseen but she asked my advice so my question is - does this sound like a desease where we should remove the tree asap. or should I have her get a qualified person to look at it first, before having nursery plant replacement. 

BTW she called the nursery where the tree was purchased, she said their advice was to water more.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Jun 27, 2002)

Sounds like Gummosis on Peach a canker . If it is on the main stem and the tree is wilting , then take it out and replace it . JPM


----------



## mowdenver (Jun 27, 2002)

Thank you JPM
It is on the main stem so its remove & replace.
I was looking on the extention office site today and from pics & symtoms it looks like cytospora canker to me. I'll have her pick a resistant species to use as replacement.
Again, thanks for taking time 
Bob


----------



## Tremor (Jul 3, 2002)

Could also be Peach Tree Borer.

http://www.uky.edu/Agriculture/Entomology/entfacts/fruit/ef200.htm

Steve


----------

